# Space Marine Librarian helmet question...



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Is there a conversion kit for this? I personally find the whole concept of helmet less marines mind boggling stupid. So my librarians will have helms on them, I am just wondering if there is actual kits to do this or will I be doing a conversion of that along with making a storm shield for my termlibby. 

I know they are supposed to be blue, is doing a quartered scheme of my colors with about half of it the blue acceptable? 

Also, the big staff the finecast term libby comes with is considered a force weapon?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've not seen a conversion kit for this, not with a termi helmet anyway. Looks like you'll be coming up with your own one. I'd recommend looking at xenobiotic's blood angels thread, he did an assault libby conversion recently with a scratch built psychic hood, could give you a good starting point.

My understanding is that Librarians are always blue with their chapter colours only visiable on their shoulder pad. however i was reading Imperial armour 9 recently and discovered a Fire angels techmarine that was yellow rather than red so i guess it depends on the chapter. At the end of the day thee model is yours so paint it how you want.

Yes i would imagine the staff is considered a force weapon, there's no other real reason fro him to be holding it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The Staff weapon is a force weapon, any weapon thats a staff, sword, lance, anything with a blade etc that is on a libby would be considered a force weapon.

Im converting a libby as well that uses the MK 4 helm and with Finecast now, it shouldn't be to hard to cut the head out of the termi libby model, (presuming you have the Finecast one,) and put in a helm.

As to the colour scheme for the libby, is upto you how you do it, i would think some chapters have there own colours as the predominate scheme with blue on some sections of the armour,
Another of my Iron Hands libbys has the left shoulder pad inset and left knee pad blue, the rest of the armour is black, with my next libby once i finish converting it, i might have the armour black with one shoulder pad inset blue and the helm blue.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

alot of people have been using greyknight parts mixed with standard terminator parts and sanginary guard weapons as force weapons to make plastic Libbys.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ninja-ed by the bits man but i was about to suggest a form of gk helm as an ideal libby helmet.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Or you can use the Red Scorpions librarian.

EDIT: Hes on the Forgeworld website if you didnt know.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

GK termie helmets should be pretty easy to score from GK players. I believe there is 10 to a box of 5 termies. Plenty about in other words. Or e-bay...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

well I dont know much about the helmet thing.

You don't have to paint your libby blue he can look like the rest of the army if you like. My techie is paint green and black with all the rest of my salamanders.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

scscofield said:


> Is there a conversion kit for this? I personally find the whole concept of helmet less marines mind boggling stupid. So my librarians will have helms on them, I am just wondering if there is actual kits to do this or will I be doing a conversion of that along with making a storm shield for my termlibby.
> 
> I know they are supposed to be blue, is doing a quartered scheme of my colors with about half of it the blue acceptable?
> 
> Also, the big staff the finecast term libby comes with is considered a force weapon?


i drilled out the face of my metal one to put a space wolf head in there, so i guess you could do the same only plop a termie head in there, should be easier to do with the fine cast i'd guess


----------

